

Russians Cling To Ukraine's Crimean Peninsula (2008) - socalnate1
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=94545608

======
socalnate1
"Ms. VALENTINA COSTINA: (Through translator) We are forced to be Ukrainian. I
haven't learned the language and I don't want to. I am a Russian. Maybe Russia
will take us back somehow."

